# What line for popper fishing



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

I have tried braid for casting poppers and found it tangles easy as it is wound onto the spool loose. I,ve tried Berkley vanish and found it sinks too much. So what line would be best to use when fishing with poppers.
Mono or somthine else I have not heard of yet.


----------



## noboat (Oct 24, 2006)

Forget the brand of braid but I use It for placies and I find it,s good, but when it spools loose when using poppers it tends to birds nest on every 4-5 casts.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Would assume your using a baitcaster? sometimes the issue could be that the lure is not heavy enough?


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

The trick allot of the pros use is to have a heavier mono on the spool to help the lure float. There is a video about it that someone put up a while back .(sorry can't remember your name) 

Poppers


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll presume you're using an eggbeater with a stiff line, like fireline. I have experienced exactly the same problem, especially with new line that is stiff. For any finesse luring, it is necessary to put some tension in the line before turning the handle to ensure that it lays properly. Otherwise you will end up with wind knots. It seems to be even worse with poppers, which are usually light enough to float.

However, I find that old fireline is more supple and the problem is a lot easier to manage. You just have to wear in some firelline using sps or hbs before reserving it for popping. Or try something a bit more supple to start with.


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I am using 4lb fireline that is about 6 months old and it works really well. I wouldn't go mono as the stretch that it has may make your "bloop" not as effective. I am also in the hunt for a new slightly stiffer rod as the one I have is a bit tippy. I always hold the line to wind up the slack to prevent birds nests, it becomes second nature after a while.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

I think you might need to use lighter line 2-4 lb (?) and a light fast action rod tip. Go too heavy you will not be able to get the popper out and the casting will be short. If the line is too thick the popper will not sit right.

The other thing is to tie you leader directly to the popper.

I know for my first time using 6 lb line and a medium action rod, I had trouble casting the 4 gram popper out. The best I could cast was 5 - 15 meters. I changed my outfit to lighter line and a light but fast action rod, now I feel like I can cast miles. I now have better controll over the popper. I feel the real benefit was in the rod, but lighter line does help in getting some distance. The reel I had to use was an egg beater, Baitcaster can't handle such a light lure.

I am asuming you are using small poppers.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

i would definately say fireline,

ive tried using poppers with tarditional braid and had a hell of a time, i think i used a whole spool in a week due to knots, go fireline mate, if its a bit stiff to begin with just use it regularly (good excuse for more fishing).

just match the fireline to the fish your are targeting.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

I know precious little about popper fishing but have been using 6 pound fireline without any problems so far.

I am using a very light, slow taper rod (2kg class) ebay cheapy and it seems to work well. Might try something a little stiffer.


----------

